# hMailServer IP got blocked, what should I do?



## freespeech (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey there,

I'm using hMailServer application in order to host my own mail server. I'm currently hosting three domains (I just buy the domain and host them in my machines)

Everything is doing well, all my accounts works properly when sending and receiving. The problem I have now is that if I send emails in large scale my IP gets blocked.

Two days ago, I've sent 2500 emails (75 emails 10 minutes in 10 minutes) and I did not get any trouble (for what I could see).

Yesterday, I've tried to send 10000 emails (again, 75 emails 10 in 10 minutes) and it stopped because my IP got blocked. I can't tell you guys why or how, but after a few hours it was unblocked, and it was certainly not me.

---------

So, if I go to MX Lookup Tool - Check your DNS MX Records online - MxToolbox, and filter from Reverse DNS, I get warnings:








The problem "Reverse DNS Mismatch" should be solved with my ISP or with the company where I bought the domain?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Setting up reverse DNS requires an entry in the authoritative DNS server associated with your server's IP address. In this case, that would almost certainly be controlled by your ISP (unless it's a bandwidth reseller like a WISP, in which case it would be their parent provider's DNS server).

If you have a business-class account with your ISP, it should be no problem getting them to add the correct information so that a reverse lookup of your IP returns your domain name. If you don't have a business-class account, they're likely do one of the following: 1) tell you they don't provide that service on non-business accounts or 2) tell you to either shut down the server or upgrade to a business account.


----------

